# Duyuru > Gündem >  Kopyacılar KPSS'de buhar oldu

## bozok

*Kopyacılar KPSS’de buhar oldu* 

**

11.11.2010 *- 08:23*

*YüK, daha önce yaptığı duyuruda, sonuçların açıklanması için bir haftalık bir süre yeter diyordu. Ama 10 gün oldu ve sonuçlar hala açıklanmadı. üünkü şok edici veriler var.*

Soruları çalındığı gerekçesiyle ertelenen ve önceki hafta yeniden yapılan KPSS’de, sonuçların bu hafta içerisinde açıklanması bekleniyordu. Ama ertelendi. üünkü ortaya şok edici veriler çıktı. 

YüK, daha önce yaptığı duyurularda, sonuçların açıklanması için bir haftalık bir süre yeter diyordu. Ama 10 gün oldu ve sonuçlar hala açıklanmadı. 

Son yapılan açıklamalar ise sonuçların hafta sonu ilan edileceği yönünde. Yani Türkiye uzunca bir bayram tatiline girdiğinde sonuçlar açıklanacakmış. 

İşte bu noktada, değerlendirme işlemleri tamamlanan KPSS sonuçlarının, neden ertelendiği çok önemli! 

*Sonuçlar açıklanmıyor*

Sınava yönelik değerlendirme tamamlandığında ortaya öylesine ilginç bir tablo çıktı ki, üSYM de YüK de bu tabloya çok şaşırdı ve çareyi sonuçların açıklanmasını ertelemekte buldu. 

Peki bu ilginç tabloda neler var? 

üok ilginç veriler var hem de çok ilginç! 

üok iyi analiz yapılması gerekiyor. 

ürneğin sınav için başvuran 294 bin adaydan 50 bine yakını sınava girmemiş. Bu görülmemiş bir durum. Oysa ertelenen sınava girmeyenlerin sayısı sadece 15 bindi. Yani şimdi üç katı aday bu sınava girmekten son anda vazgeçmiş!

Niye? İşte bu çok önemli. 

üok iyi araştırılması gereken bir durum. Bu arada sınava girmeyen adaylardan pek çoğu, sınav günü aniden rahatsızlanmış ve doktor raporu alarak mazeretini bildirmiş. Herkesin de bildiği gibi bu tür sınavlar yılda bir kez yapılıyor ve mazeret kabul edilmiyor. Ama buna rağmen doktor raporları alınması çok manidar! 

Kopya gerekçesiyle ertelenen Eğitim Bilimleri Sınavı’nda 120’de 120 yapan 350 aday vardı. 

Yine aynı şekilde 100 net üzeri çıkartan 7 bin aday bulunuyordu. Sonuçları henüz açıklanmayan sınavda ise 120’de 120 çıkartan hiç kimsenin bulunmadığı öğrenildi. Daha da çarpıcı olan, yanına bile yaklaşan olmamış! 

Peki 100 üzeri net çıkartan kaç kişi var? O da önceki ile kıyaslanmayacak kadar çok küçük, düşük oranlardaymış.

O zaman da şu soru akla geliyor: 

Sınavın zorluk derecesi, adaylar ve sınavı yapan kurum değişmediğine göre bu farklılık neden? 

İşte YüK ve üSYM’ye ciddi anlamda düşündüren sorulardan birisi de bu! 

*Ortalamalar düşecek mi?* 

Eldeki veriler, yani bize gelen duyumlar, bir iki gün içerisinde YüK tarafından da resmen açıklandığında, öğretmen atamalarında geçerli olacak Türkiye ortalamalarının önemli ölçüde değişeceği yönünde.. 

MEB, taban puanları açıklamak için üSYM’nin sonuçları açıklamasını bekliyor.

“Eğer söylendiği gibi ortalamalarda genel bir düşüş varsa başvuru kılavuzunu yeniden düzenleriz” diyorlar.

Anlaşılan o ki bu konuda da kafalar iyiden iyiye karışacak.

Bazı branşlarda, ortalamalarda 8, 10 nete varan düşüşler olursa şaşırmamak gerekir deniliyor. 

*Atamalar ne zaman olur?* 

YüK’ten gelen son bilgiler KPSS sonuçlarının hafta sonu açıklanacağı yönünde. Ancak, hafta sonundan itibaren 9 günlük bayram tatili başlıyor. Eğer MEB de bu tatile göre hareket ederse yani başvuruları bayram sonuna ertelerse, her şey altüst olabilir. 

Oysa sonuçlar bugün ya da cuma günü açıklanırsa, başvurular da hemen başlar, bayram süresince devam eder, bayram sonunda da atamalar gerçekleşebilir. Bu konuda hiçbir engel yok, yeter ki istensin! 

Ama eğer, her şey oluruna bırakılıp, sınavla ilgili fazla konuşulmasın, bayramda da unutulup gitsin denilirse atamalar bırakın kasım sonunu, aralık başına da kayabilir.

Bu da eş durumu tayini bekleyenden, askere gidecek olanlara ve yaş haddini dolduracaklara kadar pek çok öğretmeni mağdur edebilir. 

*Kimler sınava girmedi?*

şimdi bu noktada en çok merak edilen konulardan birisi de sınava girmeyenlerin açıklanıp açıklanmayacağı?

En azından bir önceki sınavda 100 üzeri net çıkardıkları için “şüpheli“ sıfatıyla Ankara ve İstanbul’a çağrılan adayların kaçı sınava girdi, kaçı girmedi?

Sendikalar ve bazı sivil toplum örgütleri ille de bu adaylar açıklansın istiyor.

Ama bu konuda çok hassas olmak gerekiyor. Alın teri ile başarılı olup sonra da mali güçlükler nedeniyle Ankara ve İstanbul’a gidemeyen adaylar da var. Onları damgalamaya da kimsenin hakkı yok. 

*Soruşturmalar ne oldu?*

Hatırlanacağı gibi kopya iddiaları ortaya atıldıktan sonra çok ciddi soruşturmalar açıldı.

Cumhurbaşkanlığı’na bağlı Devlet Denetleme Kurulu, olağanüstü yetkilerle donatılan YüK Denetleme Kurulu ve Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı bu konularda inceleme ve soruşturma başlattı. Ancak, bu çalışmalar henüz sonuçlanmadı.

Belki de bu sınavın sonuçlarını da görmek istediler.

Yakında onların da bu konuda kapsamlı açıklama yapabilecekleri söyleniyor...

üzetin özeti: Bu tartışma daha çok su kaldıracağa benziyor!..

*(Abbas Güçlü / Milliyet)*

----------

